# What are you hatching?



## Nudibranch (25 April 2013)

Just candled my silver laced Wyandottes which came through the post, only one is infertile. There was one space left over so I threw (ok, not literally) in an egg from my favourite black Cochin and it's fertile too - first time I've ever incubated one of my "own"!

So what is everyone else hatching this spring?


----------



## Alexart (25 April 2013)

Am so jealous - am not doing any hatching this year as we're hopefully moving so we're eating all our eggs!!  Good luck with your chicks, all but one fertile through the post is a very good rate!!  Just a question do you have a separate hatcher for the egg you put in later than the rest, otherwise it may not hatch when you up the humidity at the end?


----------



## Nudibranch (25 April 2013)

No, I put it in at the same time as the others so they will hatch together (it had been sitting in the egg dish in the kitchen and hadn't been turned twice daily first either!).


----------



## jrp204 (25 April 2013)

In my incubator I have: 6 double laced barnvelders, 6 blue laced barnvelders, 6 buff Sussex, 6 cuckoo marans and 6 Lakenvelders. Only been in 5 days so will candle on Sunday to see what's happening.


----------



## GinaB (25 April 2013)

I'd love to be hatching, we keep Light and Coronation Sussex but I've no incubator


----------



## Toffee44 (25 April 2013)

My light Sussex were always broody, get some dummy eggs and get them broody and its a lot easier that way.


----------



## Spottyappy (25 April 2013)

We have some serama, legbar, Maran and red nick all in incubator. They are due to hatch Sunday. However, not sure how many will hatch we candled them and about half look hopeful, 15, it left the others in anyway. Borrowed the incubator off a friend, but struggling with it, so not convinced will be too successful through to the end. 
Also have a hen sitting, but she, or one of the others have kicked most of the eggs out, and so she only has one left. Silly girls!


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (25 April 2013)

4 Cayuga eggs but not holding out much hope......., got 6 Maran eggs waiting to go in and am trying to find some more speckled Sussex bantams because it would be daft not to use a full incubator...... Already done a batch of Ixworths and some mixed layers.


----------



## fallenangel123 (26 April 2013)

Just hatched five cayugas from six eggs. Do love my goth ducks.


----------



## D66 (26 April 2013)

Currently debating whether to incubate the duck eggs or the guinea fowl.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (26 April 2013)

2 cayugas hatched and a 3rd egg has pipped.........

5 out of 6 is good - were they your own eggs or bought in ones?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (26 April 2013)

might try hatching some Scots Greys end May/June. Don't know though, have alot on this summer and really do have enough eggs so may wait until next year.


----------



## Clodagh (26 April 2013)

I've just hatched some millefleur wyandotte bants, and was reloading the incy with another 35 and dropped the egg tray! I broke 12. I am so cross with myself.


----------



## WelshD (26 April 2013)

ooooh you're back in to the mille dottes, now those I could get in to. Let me know if you plan on selling any eggs!

In my incubator I have (all bantams) Araucanas, Welsummers, Pekins, Silkies, Frizzles, Sumatras, German Langshan, Modern Game, call ducks and my very very special barred Wyandotte bantams (hoping for another champ!)

I candle every 4 days and remove clears then add new eggs in, everything is incubated and hatched in the same machine


----------



## Clodagh (27 April 2013)

Me too. What colour mods WelshD? I hope mine might lay an egg one day but worry that she might have been for a while as she freeranges with dutch bants (no dutch cock) and I have probably missed her eggs. I have left them shut in today to see.
You are welcome to millies, I am not hatching any more (she says!) after this lot so I have one order to fill then they are yours. I am not eBaying eggs this year so the dogs will be eating them once I am done. You wanted toffees too didn't you?


----------



## WelshD (27 April 2013)

Love the toffees but not this year thanks, want to keep non standards to a minimum as want some self blues if I can find some good ones

The moderns are birchen. The hen doesn't grace us with eggs very often though! 

The Sumatras have been interesting and although officially black have produced silver duckwing and blue chicks as well as the expected black ???? Think I've broken them somehow lol


----------



## Clodagh (27 April 2013)

If you find some good slef blues please put me down for one. Hen or cock!


----------



## debsandpets (7 May 2013)

In the incubator I have scots greys, mixed silkies,  legbar x scots greys, exchequer leghorns for now, and also have the leftovers under an Orpington hen for the first time - hoping to slip some of the incubator chicks under her too :-s
Have already hatched Japanese quail (test run for the incubator after no use for 3 years).
Want some campines both gold and silver, and possibly some millefleurs of some description too. 
All the eggs are bought in from Melton Mowbray Cattle market as we have no cockerels .............. Will see how we get on with this lot


----------



## Enfys (7 May 2013)

Muscoveys. 

I am not at all technical like you lot, I leave it all to the ducks to do. One started sitting 5 days ago, so, in about a month there will either be a bunch of bad eggs or some babies in Duckingham Palace. 

I sell eggs for incubating, at the moment I have one producer that is taking 10 dozen eggs a week from me. Which just about buys their feed.


----------

